# specialized fsr xc expert or pitch comp 2008



## jonr (25 Jul 2008)

I am replacing a recent loss and would like some advise i have £1100 to £1200 and would like to hear your thoughts on the FSR xc expert 2008 or the Pitch comp 2008?

Jon R


----------

